# Liquid cooled 3.3 kW charger for the price off a TCCH unit.



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

How much was it? They also have some nice DC/DCs:
http://en.shinry.com/DC-DCConverterSeries/


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Open it up, show us whats inside?


----------



## Hippie Djohn (Oct 24, 2011)

tomofreno said:


> How much was it? They also have some nice DC/DCs:
> http://en.shinry.com/DC-DCConverterSeries/


Almost the same price as TCCH 3 kW ;-)
They have a lot of neat things. Would like to have the liquid cooled DC/DC that suits my charger.

What do you need a 6 kW DC/DC for ?


----------



## Hippie Djohn (Oct 24, 2011)

steven4601 said:


> Open it up, show us whats inside?


I tried but it is closed with some nasty blue sealant and I don't want to mess it up.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Meh tried 
Not a good excuse.

Use Locite 5926 aftewards. This sealant/compound that can be removed again if needed. suitable for valve head covers too!


----------



## Hippie Djohn (Oct 24, 2011)

steven4601 said:


> Meh tried
> Not a good excuse.
> 
> Use Locite 5926 aftewards. This sealant/compound that can be removed again if needed. suitable for valve head covers too!


It is not that blue gasket used for valve heads ! 
This one is still wet and tacky. I can't get the lit off, it is too sticky and I don't what to dent the alu casing with a screwdriver or so.

I'll give it one more try later...


----------



## z_power (Dec 17, 2011)

So how does it work for you? Any experience worth sharing?


----------



## Hippie Djohn (Oct 24, 2011)

No progress yet...
I'm waiting for a Macchina Arduino board which I will use to control it.


----------



## Hippie Djohn (Oct 24, 2011)

I will start a new tread about how making this charger work.


----------



## Hippie Djohn (Oct 24, 2011)

Build thread

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=381604#post381604


----------

